# UVB light fixture help :(



## Danieltubb (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 5.0 UVB reptiglo tropical terrarium lamp (45cm/18") and nothing to connect it too could someone please tell me or link me to a suitable device to get this light powered. Sorry I am very unexperienced and just need the thing that plugs into the wall and connects onto the light if that makes sense


----------

